# my ford 650 tractor



## ford650owner (Jan 29, 2014)

Hel guys, im new here(less than 5 minuts new) so i apologize for being in the wrong category here, if i am  i have a '56ish ford 650. which is the 600 series with a 5 speed transmission, 4 wheels, 3 point lift, and non-live PTO. i am currently restoreing the tractor with JB Dewar's tractor restoration program, if any of you are farmilliar with that. about 2 years ago, we bought the tractor for $500 with a gannon box, and a compleatley locked upengine. it took us about a month of prying on the ring gear, but we eventually got it loosened up and started! about 2 weeks of use brought a loud engine knock. i am mechanically inclined, to me it sounds like it is about to throw a rod, but a retired mechanic( he is with the restoration program) showed little concern to the problem.

so now that my long introduction is complete, i would like to ask a couple of questions: the transmission has about a half inch of sludge in the bottom, my first thought was to pump some diesel fuel into it and take it for a 15 minut drive, loosening the sludge. would that harm anything?

#2. according to several forums and tractordata.com, this tractor is only supposed to have roughly 2 gallons of hydraulic oil in the transmission, but i drained 6 gallons!( no water, but the oil had seen better days)

#3. if i pull anything like the oil pan, would i be able to find a new gasket?

#4. nearly everyone i talk to says the 5 speed transmission coupled with the 134ci red tiger is extreamly rare. is this true?


thanks in advance! ~ ford650owner


----------

